# New Shoot For 2013 Ecst?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thought of new event next years ecst a 5 can speed shoot with whamo sportsman only


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

whamo??????? maybe filled with tannerite?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Trying to speed shoot with an unfamiliar slingshot sounds like a recipie for disaster to me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why limit it to WhamO slingshots?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

most particapents at the ecst shoot ott thought it would be a different event if everbody used the same typr forks and ttf shooting


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like another fun shoot to me. A slingshot is a slingshot is a slingshot. A good shooter will easily catch on quick enough to not only have fun, but shoot well.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

or we could have a dennis the mennace speed shoot with naterals and rocks


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting. Standardize the bands and pouch also. Say, 3/4 wide no taper TBG and Tex $.50 pouch, any length and attach method. A level playing field of equipment, then pure mono e mono. Would be interesting, even just for a exhibition shoot the first year to see how it goes.

Mark


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

OOPS!

"Mono e mono" is an error caused by mishearing the Spanish expression _mano a mano_ which means not "man-to-man" but "hand-to-hand," as in hand-to-hand combat: one on one.


----------

